
In medicine, the good old days had their dark side too - okket
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2017/nov/24/prescription-dejected-doctors-stop-hark-back-to-golden-age?CMP=Share_iOSApp_Other
======
teslabox
> Meanwhile, in 1869 an American medical publication called medicine “the most
> despised of all the professions” and advised undergraduates: “Don’t study
> medicine: anyone can be a doctor.” In 1913 the American Medical Association
> estimated that no more than 10% of physicians were able to earn a
> comfortable living.

1869... 1913... These years were not high-points in the development of
medicine. Bloodletting was a standard treatment until at least 1850. The first
wonder-drug, Asprin, was over-used in 1913.

~~~
okket
I'd argue modern medicine started with a) hygiene and b) vaccination and c)
penicillin/antibiotics. So somewhere in the 1930/40s. From this time on going
to a hospital/doctor was not significantly increasing your mortality chance
anymore, which you would only do if you'd die anyway.

